# WHAT'S THE STORY BEHIND YOUR RING?



## WEST TX MASON (Jul 10, 2016)

I WAS LOOKING FOR A SIMILAR THREAD BUT COULDN'T FIND ONE.  SO WHAT IS THE STORY BEHIND YOUR RING?  SO AFTER BEING RAISED IN 2013 I WENT THROUGH LETS SAY SOME DARKNESS AND NOTHING BAD I ACTUALLY MOVED AWAY FROM MY HOME LODGE BECAUSE OF A WORK TRANSFER, AND NOW I HAVE MOVED BACK HOME AFTER ALMOST THREE YEARS.  I HAVE CONTINUED MY JOURNEY ALMOST LIKE I HAVE NOT BEEN GONE FOR SEVERAL YEARS.  EXPECT I THINK I WOULD BE SW OR IN THE EAST NOT A TILLER.  BUT.. THAT DOESN'T BOTHER ME IM HAPPY TO BE HOME AND MOVING FORWARD THIS IS WHAT WAS PLANNED FOR ME THIS IS MY JOURNEY I AM NOT IN ANYWAY UPSET WITH THE EVENTS THAT HAVE BEEN LAID BEFORE ME.  

NOW THAT I AM BACK I TOLD MY WIFE FROM THE START OF MY JOURNEY THAT I WANTED A RING FROM A PAWN SHOP OR A ANTIQUE SHOP.  SOMETHING WORN BY A BROTHER THAT HAS HISTORY THAT IS OLD AND BEAUTIFUL THAT HAS STOOD THE TEST OF TIME.  WELL TODAY I FINALLY FOUND THAT RING IN A PAWN SHOP I ASKED THE PAWN SHOP IF THEY KNEW WHO DROPPED IT OFF OR IF THEY KNEW THE STORY OF WHY IT WAS DROPPED OFF?  I KNOW THEY CANT ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BUT WHY WONDER MIGHT AS WELL ASK.. RIGHT. I ENDED UP PURCHASING THE RING FOR 300 BUCKS NOT TO BAD I THOUGHT.. I STARTED TO LOOK INSIDE THE RING AND WAS LEFT A LITTLE SURPRISE INITIALS OF THE OWNER.. AND A DATE.. I DON'T RECOGNIZE THE INITIALS AND THE RING COULD HAVE COME FROM ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD AND SOMEONE'S KIDS DECIDE AFTER THEY DIED TO GET RID OF IT.. BUT I HAVE ASKED MY LODGE IF THEY CAN RECALL ANYBODY LOCALLY WITH THOSE INITIALS I WILL FOLLOW UP LATER.  BUT THE DATE SOMETHING I WAS EXCITED ABOUT BECAUSE IT REPRESENTS WHAT I WANTED FROM MY RING.. NOT KNOWING IF IT IS HIS  INITIATION DATE OR THE DATE HE WAS RAISED BECAUSE IT DOESN'T SAY BUT THE DATE IS.... 7/21/1995 MY RING IS ALMOST 21 YEARS OLD... HAHA... I WILL PROBABLY NEVER FIND THE ORGININAL OWNER OR KNOW WHAT THE DATE IS..OR KNOW WHERE IT HAS TRAVELED.. BUT I KNOW I FEEL LIKE I GET TO GIVE THIS RING ANOTHER STORY AND A NEW JOURNEY.  

ON A SIDE NOTE. I MENTIONED THAT I PAID 300 FOR THE RING.. SO I LOOKED AND LOOKED FOR A RING THAT LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE MINE.. AND I FOUND ONE.. FOR SALE AT ZALES.. FOR ONLY 1300 BUCKS.. NOT SAYING IT IS THE SAME RING BUT I WLL SAY IT LOOKS DANG CLOSE... I WILL GO BY ZALES THIS WEEK AND FIND OUT..


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 10, 2016)

Back when I was married my wife had a ring on the shelf in the bathroom. It had a red stone with a gold square and compass etched on it. I looked at that ring every morning and often wondered about Masonry. The first thing I ever turned on a lathe was a stand for it.
One day I met a Mason and got a little info on the Craft. I mentioned it to my wife and discovered that she had a deep hatred for the institution and that she only kept the ring for its aesthetic appeal. It had belonged to her grandfather, but the story ran deeper and wasn't pleasant.
Fast-forward a number of years: we divorced and once again I found myself seeking Masonry. I made my way to the door, found the same man I had met before sitting in the East, and in time joined the Lodge. Several years later my ex-wife contacted me; she was in dire straits and wondered if I wanted the ring. Of course I did! I bought it, had it sized, and wear it any time I "suit up." I also did some sleuthing and found the lodge her grandfather was Raised in.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 10, 2016)

WEST TX MASON said:


> I WAS LOOKING FOR A SIMILAR THREAD BUT COULDN'T FIND ONE.  SO WHAT IS THE STORY BEHIND YOUR RING?  SO AFTER BEING RAISED IN 2013 I WENT THROUGH LETS SAY SOME DARKNESS AND NOTHING BAD I ACTUALLY MOVED AWAY FROM MY HOME LODGE BECAUSE OF A WORK TRANSFER, AND NOW I HAVE MOVED BACK HOME AFTER ALMOST THREE YEARS.  I HAVE CONTINUED MY JOURNEY ALMOST LIKE I HAVE NOT BEEN GONE FOR SEVERAL YEARS.  EXPECT I THINK I WOULD BE SW OR IN THE EAST NOT A TILLER.  BUT.. THAT DOESN'T BOTHER ME IM HAPPY TO BE HOME AND MOVING FORWARD THIS IS WHAT WAS PLANNED FOR ME THIS IS MY JOURNEY I AM NOT IN ANYWAY UPSET WITH THE EVENTS THAT HAVE BEEN LAID BEFORE ME.
> 
> NOW THAT I AM BACK I TOLD MY WIFE FROM THE START OF MY JOURNEY THAT I WANTED A RING FROM A PAWN SHOP OR A ANTIQUE SHOP.  SOMETHING WORN BY A BROTHER THAT HAS HISTORY THAT IS OLD AND BEAUTIFUL THAT HAS STOOD THE TEST OF TIME.  WELL TODAY I FINALLY FOUND THAT RING IN A PAWN SHOP I ASKED THE PAWN SHOP IF THEY KNEW WHO DROPPED IT OFF OR IF THEY KNEW THE STORY OF WHY IT WAS DROPPED OFF?  I KNOW THEY CANT ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BUT WHY WONDER MIGHT AS WELL ASK.. RIGHT. I ENDED UP PURCHASING THE RING FOR 300 BUCKS NOT TO BAD I THOUGHT.. I STARTED TO LOOK INSIDE THE RING AND WAS LEFT A LITTLE SURPRISE INITIALS OF THE OWNER.. AND A DATE.. I DON'T RECOGNIZE THE INITIALS AND THE RING COULD HAVE COME FROM ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD AND SOMEONE'S KIDS DECIDE AFTER THEY DIED TO GET RID OF IT.. BUT I HAVE ASKED MY LODGE IF THEY CAN RECALL ANYBODY LOCALLY WITH THOSE INITIALS I WILL FOLLOW UP LATER.  BUT THE DATE SOMETHING I WAS EXCITED ABOUT BECAUSE IT REPRESENTS WHAT I WANTED FROM MY RING.. NOT KNOWING IF IT IS HIS  INITIATION DATE OR THE DATE HE WAS RAISED BECAUSE IT DOESN'T SAY BUT THE DATE IS.... 7/21/1995 MY RING IS ALMOST 21 YEARS OLD... HAHA... I WILL PROBABLY NEVER FIND THE ORGININAL OWNER OR KNOW WHAT THE DATE IS..OR KNOW WHERE IT HAS TRAVELED.. BUT I KNOW I FEEL LIKE I GET TO GIVE THIS RING ANOTHER STORY AND A NEW JOURNEY.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE. I MENTIONED THAT I PAID 300 FOR THE RING.. SO I LOOKED AND LOOKED FOR A RING THAT LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE MINE.. AND I FOUND ONE.. FOR SALE AT ZALES.. FOR ONLY 1300 BUCKS.. NOT SAYING IT IS THE SAME RING BUT I WLL SAY IT LOOKS DANG CLOSE... I WILL GO BY ZALES THIS WEEK AND FIND OUT.. View attachment 5146 View attachment 5148



Hi Bro

I don't wear a ring  - never found one which suited my hand.

Not trying to be rude, but you do know that typing all in caps is considered shouting in internet etiquette ?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 11, 2016)

Transformer code...


----------



## Bloke (Jul 11, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Transformer code...


Sorry, i do not understand


----------



## WEST TX MASON (Jul 11, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> I don't wear a ring  - never found one which suited my hand.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but you do know that typing all in caps is considered shouting in internet etiquette ?


I ALSO AM NOT BEING RUDE BUT I AM OFFENDED THAT PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO CORRECT ME WHEN YALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME....
I DO KNOW WHAT IT MEANS BUT I HAVE ISSUES READING COMPUTER SCREENS NOT THAT I FEEL IT IS ANYBODIES BUISNESS BUT SINCE YOU ARE NOT THE FIRST TO FEEL THE NEED TO TELL ME HOW RUDE I AM OR INCONSIDERATE I AM . I DIDNT REALIZE THAT SO MANY PEOPLE ARE SO EASILY  OFFENDED BY WHAT SHOULD BE A LIGHT HEARTED SUBJECT.  INSTEAD PEOPLE COMPLAIN AND MAKE THINGS THAT ARE NOT IMPORTANT AN ISSUE BECAUSE THERE FEELINGS ARE HURT BY SOMEONE TYPING IN ALL CAPS.. IT TRULY IS SAD ON YALLS PART.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 11, 2016)

WEST TX MASON said:


> I ALSO AM NOT BEING RUDE BUT I AM OFFENDED THAT PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO CORRECT ME WHEN YALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME....
> I DO KNOW WHAT IT MEANS BUT I HAVE ISSUES READING COMPUTER SCREENS NOT THAT I FEEL IT IS ANYBODIES BUISNESS BUT SINCE YOU ARE NOT THE FIRST TO FEEL THE NEED TO TELL ME HOW RUDE I AM OR INCONSIDERATE I AM . I DIDNT REALIZE THAT SO MANY PEOPLE ARE SO EASILY  OFFENDED BY WHAT SHOULD BE A LIGHT HEARTED SUBJECT.  INSTEAD PEOPLE COMPLAIN AND MAKE THINGS THAT ARE NOT IMPORTANT AN ISSUE BECAUSE THERE FEELINGS ARE HURT BY SOMEONE TYPING IN ALL CAPS.. IT TRULY IS SAD ON YALLS PART.



If you're offended, I must have been rude. I apologize.

I've been in advertising and, etiquette aside (which I do think is important) it's harder to read all capitals, especially when in paragraphs. I have my own issues, I've got vision problems, it's one of the reasons I often misspell things. Hence I get mixed up with  i and l and often miss when I type n for m or vice versa, esp on different devices. Also doesnt help i'm not the best speller in the world LOL. That said, I try to be careful because otherwise people will stop reading my posts. I said something about this after seeing several posts in all caps wondering if you were aware of internet conventions and because, i find reading all caps quite draining.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 12, 2016)

He was quite polite about telling you the internet convention.  You could have been equally polite in explaining why you feel the need to type in all caps.  

I have trouble with people saying that they need to do it because of their vision, since it should be easier to read your own posts, where you know what you've said, than to read other people's posts, which are not in all caps.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2016)

MarkR said:


> He was quite polite about telling you the internet convention.  You could have been equally polite in explaining why you feel the need to type in all caps.
> 
> I have trouble with people saying that they need to do it because of their vision, since it should be easier to read your own posts, where you know what you've said, than to read other people's posts, which are not in all caps.



Thanks for your comment.

It might not be vision per say, might be a processing problem. Reading easily is just something most of us take for granted. If I had to type in caps, I'd be pasting all my posts into MSWord and changing them to 'sentence case'.... there's work arounds for lots of these problems. Mine is special boards in resturants: now with awesome cameras in phones, I just take a photo of them and use my phone to zoom in on the text. What's funny is being a wm for a third, we leave 1 lesser light on in the East which really messes up my vision, I do it by sound or a guy beside me poking me


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 12, 2016)

Generally "issues reading computer screens" can be resolved by setting the font size in your browser.  If you post which browser you use I'd be happy to walk you through the menus.

My MM ring - I bought it from a pawn my to bring it back into the family.
My SR ring - I bought it from eBay to bring it back into the family.
My California PM ring - I bought it new.  It forms a matched set with my California PM apron.
My Illinois PM ring - I bought it because the symbol is slightly different than the California PM symbol.  I didn't get an IL PM apron so if I wear both it's now an unmatched set.  CA PM apron, IL PM ring.  It takes close inspection to tell them apart but they are different.


----------



## MBC (Jul 12, 2016)

I managed to get a very classic British style masonic swivel ring, but normally the blank side goes upward...
The hallmark is my year of joining freemasonry, including Initiation, Passing and Raising all three ceremonies.

After reading dfreybur's post somewhere, I started to bring back the "lost" masonic things into the family.
I have got a few breast jewels and lapel pins on eBay and refurbished them myself and wear it with pride in meetings, also I bought a gold swivel ring which look like a shield. As I already have one, so I gave it to a brother in his raising as a gift to him, and I see him wearing the ring anytime. It is very good to see our items coming back to the fold.
There was a time that I saw a lodge need to hand back the warrants and the resolution of the lodge said to sell all the lodge furniture out. As a current SW, I bought (actually a small sum of donation) the SW collar and jewel from them, refurbished it and wear it in the Grand Lodge and Metropolitan Grand Lodge, because my Lodge is far away from me and it is difficult to get the collar and jewel every time before I go to the GL and MetGL, I hope I will pass the collar to my successor to keep it in the big family, not wasting it in the drawer for doing nothing...


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife presented me with my PM ring at the new officers installation last week. It is a class ring style that she had customized. n the top, it has a blue stone with the PM symbol surrounded by the words PAST MASTER. On the left side it has the double headed eagle symbol of the SR and on the right side it has the S & C inside the State of Texas. 
My MM ring was just one that I bought myself, nothing special


----------



## Troy Henderson (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife bought a sleek tungsten ring off of E-Bay and presented it to me the night I was going to be raised. I wear it everyday, I haven't had a brother notice it during the ordinary course of the day but I've had lots of people ask me about it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2016)

After looking for awhile I found the perfect ring for me. A signet ring made of silver with the S&C etched in black. I consider it understated elegance. It helps that I usually dress in black and wear silver jewelry, lol!


----------



## appzdude (Jul 16, 2016)

I bought a cheap gold plated nugget ring with the S&C and about the time the gold was wearing off my son presented me with a silver band with the S&C mounted on it. Simple elegance for which I have received numerous positive comments. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## drmrboi927 (Jul 17, 2016)

I bought low end ring as soon as I got raised until I'm able to comfortably afford a very good one. I never thought of buying a used one from a pawn shop to bring it back to the Family. I will do so immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 17, 2016)

Mine was presented to me right after I was raised by a Brother whom is also a relative. It was his father's ring who had passed away less than a year prior. I wear it with honor for multiple reasons. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## William Herzig (Jul 17, 2016)

I was initiated into Freemasonry Sept. 19, 1977.  My father, of blessed memory, was able to attend having been initiated in 1951, the year of my Birth.  He died on Oct. 23, 1977 and requested his ring come to me.  My mother presented it to me after I was raised.  Only took it off when my job required it.  Will probably be buried with it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 17, 2016)

My sister gave mine to me- she's OES in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 18, 2016)

WEST TX MASON said:


> II HAVE ISSUES READING COMPUTER SCREENS



1)Glasses
2)change screen resolution.
3) CTRL + 
4)???
5) /profit


It's like my father-in-law who wont get hearing aids because he is too proud. So instead of a conversation, I get to yell and repeat everything I say. It is so annoying.

I guess that is how the world is today though. It's never one's own responsibility to rectify their situation. Everyone else must relent to your problems.

Have fun on the internet...unless of course that is exactly what you are doing...Having fun on the internet.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 2, 2016)

I got a ring from Jems Masonic Rings. They're handmade by a brother Mason in Houston. Takes around a month to arrive but it's worth the wait. The price is around 100$. I'd recommend to anyone.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 4, 2016)

While I was visiting Rome, Italy, the Brothers had taken me to the Grand Orient of Italy building. At the end of the building tour we stopped in the lobby which had several cases of rings. They asked me to pick one out and gave it to me as a gift. I was very honored and I haven't taken it off since then.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 5, 2016)

KSigMason said:


> While I was visiting Rome, Italy, the Brothers had taken me to the Grand Orient of Italy building. At the end of the building tour we stopped in the lobby which had several cases of rings. They asked me to pick one out and gave it to me as a gift. I was very honored and I haven't taken it off since then.


Picture please ?


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 5, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Picture please ?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful brother. Wear it proudly

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## alterian (Aug 5, 2016)

I've been looking at rings lately, a created ruby's captured my attention. Does anyone know anything about these Lab gemstones?


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2016)

KSigMason said:


>


I really like that!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 7, 2016)

alterian said:


> I've been looking at rings lately, a created ruby's captured my attention. Does anyone know anything about these Lab gemstones?



Natural rubies are more rare than natural diamonds.  Lab rubies are exactly as hard as natural rubies but cost vastly less.  Lab rubies have the same chemistry as natural rubies.  Lab rubies shaped into rods are used in red lasers.  Often lab rubies look nicer than natural ones because tiny impurities can be controlled in the lab ones.  Lab rubies cost less.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the PM ring my wife presented me with at our officers installation. Love that woman!!!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a beautiful ring brother!


----------



## JMartinez (Aug 31, 2016)

alterian said:


> I've been looking at rings lately, a created ruby's captured my attention. Does anyone know anything about these Lab gemstones?







My ring has a lab created stone ruby, as well as a small diamond. I was raised when I was 18 (before I even graduated high school) my Dad, who is not a mason, bought this for me as soon as I turned in my MM proficiency. And now in sit in the east and at ending UIW in San Antonio, Texas. I get comments on my light all the time.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 31, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> View attachment 5217
> 
> My ring has a lab created stone ruby, as well as a small diamond. I was raised when I was 18 (before I even graduated high school) my Dad, who is not a mason, bought this for me as soon as I turned in my MM proficiency. And now in sit in the east and at ending UIW in San Antonio, Texas. I get comments on my light all the time.



Who proposed you? I'm interested in how you got into lodge that early when not through your father..


----------



## JMartinez (Aug 31, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Who proposed you? I'm interested in how you got into lodge that early when not through your father..



In Texas the minimum age requirement is 18. I visited 2 lodges and I was just being myself. I found out that one of the PM's of that lodge used to work with my Dad. I asked for a petition and I started my journey to lay my very first stone.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 31, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> In Texas the minimum age requirement is 18. I visited 2 lodges and I was just being myself. I found out that one of the PM's of that lodge used to work with my Dad. I asked for a petition and I started my journey to lay my very first stone.



18 is  also the minimum age requirement in Florida PHA jurisdiction


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a few the two gold MM's are my favorite I rescued them off eBay I just like the fact that something once worn by a brother before me has once again found its rightful home in the craft both vintage style the stainless steel is my everyday go to for work and the SR one is the newest in the family ....why so many you might ask because I like to party ( in my Kyle Norton voice ) lol


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 1, 2016)

A couple pictures of the ring I mentioned earlier...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2016)

was the original owner Law Enforcement or Fire Fighter?  it appears to have a badge around it?


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> was the original owner Law Enforcement or Fire Fighter?  it appears to have a badge around it?



Nope, never was. I need to find it, but I read that the shield originally represented the apron.
Look at a whole lambskin...


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 1, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Nope, never was. I need to find it, but I read that the shield originally represented the apron.
> Look at a whole lambskin...



It does sort of resemble the old GW style apron


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 7, 2016)

I have my Grandfather's heirloom ring. He was made a Mason in 1921 in Corinth, KY. The ring is 14k gold, and has two "machine-cut" diamonds. I wear it only on special occasions. I have a solid gold ring with a synthetic ruby stone for everyday wear, and a stainless steel lodge ring that wear when I am deployed overseas.

In some countries, like France and Saudi Arabia, I do not wear any masonic identification.


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 7, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> I have my Grandfather's heirloom ring. He was made a Mason in 1921 in Corinth, KY. The ring is 14k gold, and has two "machine-cut" diamonds. I wear it only on special occasions. I have a solid gold ring with a synthetic ruby stone for everyday wear, and a stainless steel lodge ring that wear when I am deployed overseas.
> 
> In some countries, like France and Saudi Arabia, I do not wear any masonic identification.



Why not in France?


----------



## alterian (Sep 10, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> View attachment 5221I have a few the two gold MM's are my favorite I rescued them off eBay I just like the fact that something once worn by a brother before me has once again found its rightful home in the craft both vintage style the stainless steel is my everyday go to for work and the SR one is the newest in the family ....why so many you might ask because I like to party ( in my Kyle Norton voice ) lol


 
Ive seen this ring however not in person, looks nice


----------



## alterian (Sep 10, 2016)

I picked this one up from a pawnshop for $150. Its about 8 or 9 grams, 10K gold. I was going to buy a solid backed Created Ruby until I seen this one. Who knows I still might buy one in the future, just thought I would share.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 10, 2016)

alterian said:


> I picked this one up from a pawnshop for $150. Its about 8 or 9 grams, 10K gold. I was going to buy a solid backed Created Ruby until I seen this one. Who knows I still might buy one in the future, just thought I would share.



Photo please


----------



## alterian (Sep 10, 2016)

Trying to, hold one. If it worked there should be one now. If not then I don't now.


----------



## appzdude (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## grayflannelsuit (Sep 11, 2016)

My ring, which I will not be wearing until I am raised, was my grandfather's. I assumed it had been buried with him but I recently found out it had been given to my mother and then to my brother. I am now thankfully in possession of it, along with this apron (I am told he did not have a Masonic burial, and chose not to get into the details of why) and a number of Masonic books he owned.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2016)

grayflannelsuit said:


> My ring, which I will not be wearing until I am raised, was my grandfather's. I assumed it had been buried with him but I recently found out it had been given to my mother and then to my brother. I am now thankfully in possession of it, along with this apron (I am told he did not have a Masonic burial, and chose not to get into the details of why) and a number of Masonic books he owned.


Their wonderful mementos to have..


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 28, 2017)

JMartinez said:


> Why not in France?


In France, Freemasonry is not generally approved of. When I lived there (1986-1987), there were 5 (five) different and competing Grand Lodges. The brother of the current president was a freemason, and there were rumors that the Freemasons were controlling the country, through the president's brother.  I was advised by other Masons, not to wear any rings or any Masonic identification, and to keep my membership private, and not to advertise that I was a Mason.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> In France, Freemasonry is not generally approved of. When I lived there (1986-1987), there were 5 (five) different and competing Grand Lodges. The brother of the current president was a freemason, and there were rumors that the Freemasons were controlling the country, through the president's brother. I was advised by other Masons, not to wear any rings or any Masonic identification, and to keep my membership private, and not to advertise that I was a Mason.


Wow! Didn't know this.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> In France, Freemasonry is not generally approved of. When I lived there (1986-1987), there were 5 (five) different and competing Grand Lodges. The brother of the current president was a freemason, and there were rumors that the Freemasons were controlling the country, through the president's brother.  I was advised by other Masons, not to wear any rings or any Masonic identification, and to keep my membership private, and not to advertise that I was a Mason.



Interesting, do you think its more to do with religion or politics, or just general distrust/reputation ?


----------



## MarkR (Jun 29, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Interesting, do you think its more to do with religion or politics, or just general distrust/reputation ?


French Freemasonry has had an unfortunate history of getting directly involved in partisan politics.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 29, 2017)

MarkR said:


> French Freemasonry has had an unfortunate history of getting directly involved in partisan politics.


As does Italy

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> As does Italy


Now this I do know a little about.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 7, 2017)

I haven't been raised yet but I have friend who said whenever I do receive my 3rd he will give me one of his rings. It means alot because he said he did the same thing with his 2 sons and that he considered me like one of his own and that he was proud of the way I changed my life. Can't wait!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I haven't been raised yet but I have friend who said whenever I do receive my 3rd he will give me one of his rings. It means alot because he said he did the same thing with his 2 sons and that he considered me like one of his own and that he was proud of the way I changed my life. Can't wait!


Great!


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 8, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I haven't been raised yet but I have friend who said whenever I do receive my 3rd he will give me one of his rings. It means alot because he said he did the same thing with his 2 sons and that he considered me like one of his own and that he was proud of the way I changed my life. Can't wait!


.

Great story! Wear your "light" with pride. Remember that when you show the world that you are a mason, to the world you ARE freemasonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> Remember that when you show the world that you are a mason, to the world you ARE freemasonry.


I agree! When you wear something that identifies you as a Freemason non-Masons look at you as the example of all Freemasons.


----------

